# how soft/hard should a cigar feel?



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

I use a display type humidor, the three shelf nice looking ones with the built in hygrometers, and i have a feeling the cigars are a bit dry. i run two humidifiers about 3 inches across and six inches long (one on bottom and one stuck to the inside of the top.

i'm still worried my cigars may be too dry, sometimes i get that bad taste but i may have just been puffing too fast/often. sometimes the cigars crack around the head when cut, and they seem a bit firm but give a little bit when pinched kinda firmly. i dunno i guess i'm just wanting someone to tell me if i'm running two decent sized humidifiers i'm probably not drying them out.

btw my BOTL, im ordering a digital hygrometer tomorrow. i think i may just be a bit paranoid... :hmm:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

the best solution is a digital hygro, 100%. Analogs are VERY inaccurate. The pinch test is kind of hard to describe...the foot should give a bit, but spring back when pinched. It shouldn't feel hard or mushy...its something you just have to get used to.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The general consensus on those hygrometers are they are pretty much crap, good call on grabbing a digital hygrometer. That said when I cut mine I get a clean cut and no crumbling or cracking, the cigar should be firm but it should also give a little when squeezed.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ok thanks, yea there's no way these things are right. i have two of these type of humidors and both hygrometers read nowhere near 70 percent.. can't be right. yea i MUST get a digital. the thing that bothers me, is that they build the analog into the otherwise very nice looking display. so i have a great looking humidor with a great looking gauge... that reads 25% low.. haha and no way to remove it.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

most people consider them "decorative" touches to a classic humi. Generally they look nice, so that's something, haha.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Good choice to go with the digital. One suggestion is that when you cut the foot of the cigar, you may be cutting with either a dull cutter or you are cutting the cigar too slow. May sure you have a nice sharp cutter and place it at the spot where you want to cut then do a fast, clean cut!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

yes thank you matador. i recently learned to cut faster by trial and error (bit newbish, only serious into cigars for about 6 months), but i do believe you're spot on with the dull cutter. i will see about ordering a cuban crafters "perfect cutter"


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Perfect cuts are great, it will give you a nice clean cut. Check out the Xikars!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ok yes i'll look into the xikars, from what i've seen (i have a 5 quantity travel humidor) their products seem to be top notch.


----------



## aristotle (Mar 15, 2010)

russ812 said:


> ... The pinch test is kind of hard to describe...the foot should give a bit, but spring back when pinched. It shouldn't feel hard or mushy...its something you just have to get used to.


Really? I had a La Gloria Cubana the other day that was so hard it could have been used as a night stick. It cut well though and had a slightly hard draw but was otherwise fine.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> I use a display type humidor, the three shelf nice looking ones with the built in hygrometers, and i have a feeling the cigars are a bit dry. i run two humidifiers about 3 inches across and six inches long (one on bottom and one stuck to the inside of the top.
> 
> i'm still worried my cigars may be too dry, sometimes i get that bad taste but i may have just been puffing too fast/often. sometimes the cigars crack around the head when cut, and they seem a bit firm but give a little bit when pinched kinda firmly. i dunno i guess i'm just wanting someone to tell me if i'm running two decent sized humidifiers i'm probably not drying them out.
> 
> btw my BOTL, im ordering a digital hygrometer tomorrow. i think i may just be a bit paranoid... :hmm:


Make sure to move your hygrometer to different parts of your humidor for a day a piece and note the readings. Some areas may be dryer than others due to air flow and such. I don't think getting a digi is paranoid at all. I think it is crazy to not have one or several. They are a solid investment when you consider all the money spent on your premium sticks.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> I use a display type humidor, the three shelf nice looking ones with the built in hygrometers, and i have a feeling the cigars are a bit dry. i run two humidifiers about 3 inches across and six inches long (one on bottom and one stuck to the inside of the top.
> 
> i'm still worried my cigars may be too dry, sometimes i get that bad taste but i may have just been puffing too fast/often. sometimes the cigars crack around the head when cut, and they seem a bit firm but give a little bit when pinched kinda firmly. i dunno i guess i'm just wanting someone to tell me if i'm running two decent sized humidifiers i'm probably not drying them out.
> 
> btw my BOTL, im ordering a digital hygrometer tomorrow. i think i may just be a bit paranoid... :hmm:


The real question is, how do your cigars burn? If they burn too fast, it's too dry. If it burns slow, or you have a hard time keeping it lit, it's too wet.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

they seem to burn slow (which i suspected was normal. i smoke a robusto in about 45 minutes) but i've never had one go out, ever.

what do you guys think about electric computer-sized fans in the humidor to move air and even out moisture?


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've seen larger humidors with fans in them. So I would think it's a good idea. Certainly couldn't hurt. I'm sure someone else will respond that has fans that can give you a little more insight.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> they seem to burn slow (which i suspected was normal. i smoke a robusto in about 45 minutes) but i've never had one go out, ever.
> 
> what do you guys think about electric computer-sized fans in the humidor to move air and even out moisture?


All my cooler have fans
I also place dry beads/KL on top and seasoned
on bottom, to ensure equilibrium


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

aristotle said:


> Really? I had a La Gloria Cubana the other day that was so hard it could have been used as a night stick. It cut well though and had a slightly hard draw but was otherwise fine.


Actually I think Russ did a pretty good job of describing the pinch test. Your one piece of wood stick does not discredit his experience.

To the OP: Even if you suspect that your smoke is a little dry, try wetting the cap & it will cut much easier & cleaner.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I will chime in here.

A lot of people claim that the analog hygrometers are inaccurate, but I PERSONALLY have not found that to be the case; maybe I have just been lucky.

Anyway, experience is your best teacher, then intuition will follow.

It has gotten to a point where I know BY THE FEEL of the cigar if it is at the right humidity. Also, I can also put my face inside of the humidor and judge whether the humidity is where it should be (generally). It has a certain feel to my face...

You will also find in your cigar journey that certain smokes do better under higher or lower humidities. For instance, I recently found out that one of my all time favorite smokes, Maria Mancini, THRIVES under higher than usual humidity. They burn better and they taste much better. They seem to really, really like 70% or higher, even (hell, I actually would not mind leaving them at 72 or 73 percent for sometime--they can take it!)

They have a certain firmness when they are ready. So I don't even have to look at the hygrometer: I can just press on them and tell.

But get a hygrometer, but most importantly, BE OBSERVANT. Look at your cigars. Are the wrappers cracking slightly? Are some cracking while others are not?

I have actually figured out that having a consistent, stable and *DEPENDABLE* humidification system and CONTAINER (i.e. humidor) is more important than a hygrometer. Tupperware and cat litter serve their purpose well; a couple of my set ups don't even have hygrometers and haven't for a long time.

Just my two cents.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for all the input. good advice all around


----------

